# Amphibian Survival Alliance



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw this on CNN today and thought some others might be interested. It's nice to see a global initiative to tackle amphibian decline!

Group to focus on saving amphibians - CNN.com


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw this yesterday as well...from what I can tell, it appears to be a Euro version of AArk?


----------



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

Please have a look at savethefrogs.com, the website of SAVE THE FROGS!, a 100% volunteer-based, 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization dedicated to amphibian conservation.





Thanks!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> I saw this yesterday as well...from what I can tell, it appears to be a Euro version of AArk?


Is it a Euro version? I got the impression that is was a U.S. based organization?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you're right, JP. I saw the mention of the meeting taking place in London and read too far into it. I assume it's what the Turtle Survival Alliance is...only they finally got support to put together one for amphibians.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea, that's what I gather. I read about it a while a couple weeks ago and got the impression that it was being pushed forward by a bunch of US scientists. That it was formed at a meeting in London might just mean it's an attempt at a global effort to save amphibians, rather than the primarily the US effort that AArk is.


----------



## Kevin Zippel (Aug 28, 2009)

Actually, the AArk is an international organization to implement the captive conservation components of the ACAP (http://www.amphibians.org/ASG/Publications_files/ACAP_1.pdf). The ASA is the international umbrella organization over the AArk that will oversee implementation of all parts of the ACAP, focusing on conservation research and fieldwork, thereby complementing what the AArk is already doing. The private sector can and should be a part of this effort. Please see the Amphibian Steward Network Amphibian Steward Network.
Cheers!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Kevin.


----------

